# Too many days on your 4 pack - Keystone



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will sell you my pass, I hate that place............

200 it's all yours.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

damn bob, hate is a strong word for someone who threw down the cash for a pass this year. What happened?

Can season passes be transfered, not sure we are up for $200, probably only 4-5 days the 3 year old will make it up for the rest of the season.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

SSOWDEN;128429Can season passes be transfered said:


> No, if you get caught using Bob's pass it will most likely be confiscated and you will be out $200.
> 
> Next time you go up hit up some lifties and try to buy their extra comps. Most of them will have extras and need $ (that's assuming Vail/Summit resorts provide a certain # of comps to their empolyees, like Monarch).
> 
> ...


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

lmyers said:


> SSOWDEN;128429Can season passes be transfered said:
> 
> 
> > No, if you get caught using Bob's pass it will most likely be confiscated and you will be out $200.
> ...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*pass*

Turns out, it is NOT transferable, sorry. I called this afternoon. looks like someone else had clarifyed that already.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

catfishjon said:


> lmyers said:
> 
> 
> > vail resorts doesnt give seasonal employees any comps until you have been working there for 5 years. then you get 2. its a pretty sweet deal if you ask me.
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Are those 4-packs good at Breck too?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snowhere said:


> catfishjon said:
> 
> 
> > "Just to interject here - that wasn't my quote."-Logan
> ...


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

After 5 yrs, you get 4 full comps and 16 half price coupons at Vail.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Steamboat gives two comps/season to first year full timers and gradually increases to a max of I think eight after 10 or so years. That was last season anyway.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

With the new style of passes at vail resorts you could actually get away with it. the new passes don't even come outta your pocket, you just point to where it is on yourself and the stoned lifty scans it. I still have 2 comps left if you wanna barter for them.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought your picture came up on their little scanner thingy when they scanned your pass? You'd still have to look like the passholder right?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Your picture, profile, and all the other stats those passes hold come up each time its scanned and the output on the scanners is color I believe. Many times they thank you by name after scanning it, and a buddy was asked to give all his information at Beaver Creek by one of the lifties to verify it was him. 

Its weird though, being a pass holder for a while now, my picture is from quite a few passes ago, maybe even college days, so I look nothing like that anymore if they really were looking to challenge pictures.....


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

They also get a bonus if they bust you using someone else's pass...


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I thought your picture came up on their little scanner thingy when they scanned your pass? You'd still have to look like the passholder right?


thats funny, I just found that out today at vail


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

what I have gathered is that no one buys too many days on 4 packs and many folks are trying to scam the man instead of looking for discount prices.
Come on man, you know someone who had bad luck this season and has days left-hook a brother up!

I stopped tyring to scam the man(in such obvious ways) when I turned 21, love living viacariouslyousewously(man that is a long word) thru da buzz.


----------

